# spider eating bees



## brunothefinn (Jun 16, 2014)

So today when I was checking my KTBH I noticed a spider web in front of it from the top to the ground in front of the entrance. Upon closer inspection I see a couple dead bees in the web and another struggling. Then I see a black widow in between the top and the tin roof. There are a couple more bees next to the spider. So I cleared away the web and found a stick to go after the spider. Before I was able to get it one of the girls whacked me on the back of my head. I got my veil and a longer stick and finished the spider off. 
Love Bruce


----------



## Marysia2 (May 23, 2014)

When I open the lid of my TBH, I see a lot of things scurrying around: ants, earwigs, beetles, and SPIDERS of all kinds - but no black widows yet. I figure the spiders are being opportunistic, waiting for the other bugs who wander around on the top and outside of the hive. I did open one hive Sunday and a HUGE long-legged heavy black spider went running to the other side of the hive that is not bee space yet. I have a real horror of spiders but generally let them be...as long as they're not in MY house.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Ah yes, beehives to attract the black widows. Must be careful as I work hives without gloves.


----------



## Needo (Sep 10, 2013)

I've killed three of them this year around my hive and about six more around the house and shed.


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

People down south wonder how we can live way up here with long cold snowy winters and people up here wonder how you guys can live down there with so many poisonous things crawling around


----------



## brunothefinn (Jun 16, 2014)

Danno we also have to kill several rattlesnakes every year. But I wouldn't trade it for six months of snow. I'm from Minnesota and my parents are in the Yoop so I know what a long winter feels like. 
Love Bruce


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

A couple of weeks ago while switching bottom boards...a total of three fat females under this one bottom board...and a little male(?) that "disappeared" (I really didn't see the little one until I was reviewing the photos)...

ETA: Most all of that dark, web covered stuff are dead bees.


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

brunothefinn said:


> Danno we also have to kill several rattlesnakes every year. But I wouldn't trade it for six months of snow. I'm from Minnesota and my parents are in the Yoop so I know what a long winter feels like.
> Love Bruce


Bruno
So you are a finlander? I thought only Norwegian's and Indians lived in Minn. By the way I'm Norwegian and the family is from Mankato
Sorry for hijacking the thread


----------



## brunothefinn (Jun 16, 2014)

Yes 100 percent Finnish. Plenty of Finns in Minnesota and Michigan. 
Are you keeping bees in Top Bar hives there in Michigan Danno? If so how are they doing over winter? 
Love Bruce


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

The title of this thread is a bit ambiguous. I thought it might be about the wasps we have in our area that paralyze spiders to feed to their young. "Bees" that eat spiders.

Maybe you need some of those?


----------



## txbeek (May 21, 2013)

I've trained my black widows to eat only small hive beetles

But I did get video of a praying mantis fighting my bees. At one point she had a bee in each front claw. She let them both go when attacked from the rear. I don't think she wanted to eat them because she could have easily removed their heads. She grabbed them because they were attacking her. When the attack intensified with more bees, she finally retreated. It was really interesting. I need to post it to YouTube.


----------



## kateowp (Aug 11, 2014)

txbeek said:


> I've trained my black widows to eat only small hive beetles
> 
> But I did get video of a praying mantis fighting my bees.... I need to post it to YouTube.


Once it is up post the link here- Id love to see!


----------



## msscha (Jan 4, 2014)

I haven't yet found black widows in the hive, though I'll check this weekend b/c the yard is if full of them (as well as brown and white widows). We do have banana spiders (a type of orb spider) that don't find their way into hives, but are fond of creating giant webs in flight zones. I've started taking those down. 

I love the idea of training the spiders to go after SBHs!! Maybe the wasps, too?


----------

